# X, c'est Y / X est Y



## nbr

Salut,

 J'ai trouvé cette drôle de phrase dans le profile de KaRiNe_Fr:
 "Élever une fille c'est arroser le jardin du voisin"

Ça m'a soulevé une question: quand est-ce qu'on emploie c'est/est après un sujet? Dans ce cas, il y a plus que le sujet "élever une fille", mais de toute façon... pourquoi pas "élever une fille *est* arroser..."?

 Je ne sais pas jamais quand employer c'est/est.
 Par exemple:

 "A ce point, le problème *est* inversé"
 "Abolir la révolte consciente, *c'est* abolir le problème"
 "Le suicide *est* une méconnaissance"
 "Sa preuve, *c'est* son inhumanité"
 "La conscience de la mort *c'est* l'appel du..."
 "Il sait que la fin de l'esprit *c'est* l'échec"

 Je ne peux pas trouver des règles dans ces cas là!! Il est vrai que je n'ai pas trouvé des phrases comme "faire quelque chose *est*...", c'est à dire, verbe + object, donc peut-être voilà une règle! Mais je ne sais pas...

 Merci de votre aide!

 (toutes les phrases extraites du livre Le mythe de Sisyphe par Albert Camus)

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Johanne

Quand tu utilises c'est, c'est comme une explication que tu donnes. 

Abolir la révolte consciente, *c'est* quoi? C'est abolir le problème"  
À ce point, le problème, c'est quoi? C'*est* inversé"  
À ce point, le problème est inversé.


----------



## nbr

Merci Joahnne,
Donc, la phrase suivante serait correcte?

Élever une fille est difficile.

Ici, je ne donne pas une explication. C'est ça?


----------



## itka

Ta phrase est tout-à-fait correcte.

Pour moi, l'emploi de "c'est" est tout simplement une reprise du mot ou de la phrase précédente qui "ouvre" l'explication en précisant sur quoi elle porte.

Regarde ce que je viens d'écrire : _"l'emploi.... *est*...."_ : c'est aussi une explication, mais je n'ai pas utilisé de forme insistante.

Ce serait moche, mais je pourrais dire :
_"L'emploi de _*c'est*_, c'est une forme d'insistance"_ comme je pourrais dire :
_"L'emploi du _*présent*_, c'est une façon d'exprimer une vérité générale"
_
Est-ce que c'est clair ?Au fait, pour répondre à ta question précédente : tu as bien ouvert un nouveau fil.


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour,

Quand est-ce que "c'est" est obligatoire? Il me semble étrange d'entendre "Il sait que la fin de l'esprit *est* l'échec."

Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

Franchement, je n'en sais rien, mais à te lire, il me vient une idée. Il me semble qu'on emploie volontiers le pronom pour résumer une expression un peu longue ou une phrase, toujours comme disait Johanne dans le cas d'une explication à donner :

                   Elever une fille est difficile.

                   Elever une fille, à notre époque, dans une grande ville où se multiplient les tentations et les risques, *c*'est difficile.

Mais ça n'empêche pas de l'utiliser simplement pour insister sur le mot qu'on va expliquer : 
                    L'amour, *c'*est le plus fort de tous les sentiments
                    ou l'amour est le plus fort de tous les sentiments.

Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait une obligation ou une interdiction, on l'emploie quand on veut...


----------



## Francois114

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas oublier que c'est avant tout un problème de français oral :

_L'amour est le plus fort de tous les sentiments _: intonation continue, phrase déclarative simple
_L'amour, c'est le plus fort de tous les sentiments _: mise en valeur du thème par une intonation montante et une suspension prosodique (c'est pourquoi je crois qu'il faut toujours une *virgule* entre le thème et "c'est"). C'est un peu comme si on répondait à une question : "L'amour ? C'est le plus fort de tous les sentiments"

Par ailleurs, si le thème est un *infinitif*, il me semble qu'il est difficile de ne pas employer "c'est". _Elever une fille, c'est arroser le jardin du voisin_ : cette sentence légèrement machiste D) est à rapprocher de "_traduire, c'est trahir_" ou de "_donner, c'est donner et reprendre, c'est voler_"


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

voici la phrase qui me pose problème :

mon problème *c'est / est* que je n'arrive pas à utiliser "est / c'est" convenablement ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Mon problème est que…
Mon problème*,* *c'*est que…
_
Dans la première phrase, le sujet du verbe est _problème_ alors que dans la seconde, le sujet est le _c'_ qui reprend _problème_ qui est apposé (remarquer la virgule avant le _c'_).


----------



## hanus

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais vous poser une question concernant l'emploi de la forme "c'est".

La fille qui chante c'est ma soeur. / La fille qui chante est ma soeur.

Est-ce que les deux phrases sont correctes ou l'emploi de la forme "c'est" est obligatoire? Si on ne peut pas omettre le pronom "ce", pourquoi?  
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont correctes si l'on n'oublie pas la virgule avant _c'est_.

_La fille qui chante*,* c'est ma sœur.
La fille qui chante est ma sœur.
_


----------



## pequebcn

Les deux sont corrects, cependant à l'oral on a plutôt tendance à dire "la fille qui chante, c'est ma soeur"


----------



## Kraus

Salut!  

J'ai un doute: doit-on ecrire "Personne n'a rien vu, c'est correct?" ou tout simplement "Personne n'a rien vu est correct?" Le sujet est, bien entendu, la phrase "Personne n'a rien vu".

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## rorobas

Bonsoir ! 
Dans votre phrase il faudrait utiliser : "Personne n'a rien vu, c'est correct ?"
Mais je Préfère : *Personne n'a rien vu, n'est ce pas ?
*C'est simplement une question de style d'écriture ;-)


----------



## tilt

Vu la réponse donnée, je ne suis pas certain que Rorobas ait compris la question telle que je l'ai comprise ! 

Le sujet étant "Personne n'a rien vu", il convient de le mettre entre guillemets dans la question, comme tu l'as fait dans le reste de ton message : _"Personne n'a rien vu", c'est correct ?
_Si tu supprimes _ce_, l'inversion du sujet me semble indispensable : _"Personne n'a rien vu" est-il correct ?
_


----------



## gbar

Salut! J'ai un petit problème avec  l'utilisation de "ce":




> Mais le plus étonnant était/c’était? que l’éléphant n’était pas enfermé, il était libre, la seule chose qu’évitait sa fuite était/c'était? une chaîne avec un anneau de fer attaché à sa patte de derrière d’un bout, et de l’autre la chaîne était attachée a un bâton.



Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour, En fait, les deux sont possible ( mais je mettrais une virgule en utilisant "c'")
le plus étonnant était que l’éléphant / le plus étonnant, c'était que l’éléphant.
Un détail : on ne peut pas utiliser "éviter" ici, ce serait plutôt "empêcher":
 la seule chose qui empêchait sa fuite était/, c'était une chaîne


----------



## Djin

Quelle est le correct.

Une des villes que je veux visiter est   Bordeaux
ou 
Une des villes que je veux visiter c´est   Bordeaux

Merci d´avance


----------



## Dev71

La première est correcte.


----------



## beri

je dirais plutôt Bordeaux est une des villes que je veux visiter ou Une ville que je veux visiter, c'est Bordeaux (registre moins soutenu )


----------



## aalvares

Bonjour,

Je dois utiliser "est" ou "c'est" dans la phrase en bas? Pouvez vou m'expliquer porquoi, dans le cas où je dois utiliser "c'est"? 

Merci,
Ana

"Porto se situe au nord de Portugal, près de la mèr, et *est/c'est* un important centre urbain, universitaire et touristique."


----------



## JiPiJou

1) Le second verbe ("est") est un peu loin du sujet "Porto". Il vaut mieux répéter le sujet en le remplaçant par un pronom.

2) "et est" n'est pas très joli à prononcer « é  é » !


----------



## jojolina71

bonjour à tous,
j'aimerais savoir si on peut dire les deux possibilités pour indiquer une adresse:

mon adresse est 45, rue Lepic 
mon adresse *c*'est 45, rue Lepic

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'option 'c'est' aussi?

merci pour une réponse


----------



## Asmodée

La seconde tournure est plus populaire, elle peut être utilisée à l'oral mais rarement à l'écrit (sauf bien sûr dans le cas d'un discours rapporté visant à accentuer le parler populaire d'un personnage).

De manière générale on cherche à éviter les répétitions du sujet en français (ici : _mon adresse_ et _c'_ sont tout deux sujets).


----------



## la fée

Si tu emploies la seconde, tu devras mettre une virgule:
Mon adresse, c'est...


----------



## Javi-l

Bonjour...!

je viens de voir un article et je suis si confondu.

voilà la phrase
L'astrologie c'est une science. ça n'a rien à voir avec la voyance qui est un don! 

Je pensais que celui la dois etre plutot:

L'astrologie est une science.

quelqu'un peut m'aider?

merci en avance


----------



## Me-K

Propositions:
L'astrologie, c'est une science, ça n'a rien à voir avec la voyance qui  est un don! (au plus près de la formulation initiale)
L'astrologie est une science, elle n'a rien à voir avec la voyance qui  est un don! (plus classique)


----------



## Javi-l

Donc la deuxieme est plus courante?


----------



## LV4-26

Pas plus ni moins courante, non. Ce qui les sépare, c'est que la première appartient plutôt à la langue parlée.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

salut
laquelle de ces deux phrases est juste ?
_la méthodologie est tout simplement, une démarche suivie.
la méthodologie c'est tout simplement, une démarche suivie._
merci


----------



## geostan

Les deux sont correctes, mais pour la première, je ne mettrais pas de virgule, tandis que dans la deuxième, je mettrais la virgule après _méthodologie_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
Laquelle pourrait être la plus correcte SVP?

Le frère de mon oncle c'est mon père
Le frère de mon oncle est mon père

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour IMANAKBARI,


Le frère de mon oncle, c'est mon père.
Le frère de mon oncle est mon père.

Encore faut-il que l'oncle n'ait qu'un seul frère ! Sinon il faut remplacer _Le_ par _Ce_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci Lacuzon
Oui disons que mon père est son unique frère 
Donc les deux cas seraient-ils justes ?!!

Cordialement


----------



## Lacuzon

Avec une virgule dans le premier cas, oui, ils le sont tous deux !


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Salut
Ces deux phrases sont-elles justes ?
Le seul qui peut battre "Kuroro" (mais pas à mort), c'est Gin.
Le seul qui peut battre "Kuroro" (mais pas à mort) est Gin.
Merci.


----------



## Mr Swann

Les deux ! Mais il faut préciser

Forme classique
Le seul qui peut battre "Kuroro" (mais pas à mort), c'est Gin.

Forme théâtrale
Le seul qui peut battre "Kuroro" (mais pas à mort). .......est. .......Gin

Exemple aux "Césars" (les Oscars des français) tu entendra
*Et le vainqueur est ...... Roman Polanski*


----------



## santpola

Bonjour!
Je pense que rire, c'est important dans la vie.
Je pense que rire est important dans la vie.
La tournure introductrice "c'est " sert à rappeler un nom, un infinitif ou une proposition entière. Donc la première phrase seulement est correcte? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

santpola said:


> Donc la première phrase seulement est correcte?



Non, pas pour moi.
Je peux très bien dire la deuxième.


----------



## Deslandes

Bonjour,

La phrase "Le changement c'est maintenant"

Je ne comprends pas l'usage de "c'est". Comme "le changement" n'est pas suivi d'une virgule, ne faudrait pas "c'est" être précédé par une virgule pour la phrase être correcte?

Quelques explications remerciées.

Cordialement


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, en typographie soignée, il faudrait mettre une virgule : _Le changement, c'est maintenant._


----------



## racethesun

C'est une citation du film 'Monsieur Ibrahim et les fleurs du Coran' et elle m'a touché.  J'aimerais bien l'avoir comme tatouage un jour.  La citation directe est "Ce que tu donnes, Momo, c'est à toi pour toujours.  Ce que tu gardes, c'est perdu à jamais".  Je me demandais si il semble plus natif/éloquent de garder "c'est" ou non (évidement je laisse tomber 'Momo', le nom d'une personnage du film).  

Alors,
option 1: Ce que tu donnes, c'est à toi pour toujours.  Ce que tu gardes, c'est perdu à jamais.
option 2: Ce que tu donnes est à toi pour toujours.  Ce que tu gardes est perdue à jamais.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si cette phrase était de Cicéron et que j'avais à la traduire en français, il n'y a pas photo, je choisirais l'option 2 (sans _e_ à _perdu_), bien plus littéraire et bien plus adaptée à une maxime. Si je dis cette pensée oralement ou dans une correspondance, je peux préférer l'une ou l'autre option, car la première se veut un peu plus chaleureuse. On peut quand même ne pas aimer la forme _ce que... c'est, _surtout quand elle est redoublée_. _On peut encore estimer que la pensée elle-même mérite que l'on soigne son expression, ce qui ramène à l'option 2, avec cet autre avantage d'une élocution plus sobre.


----------



## camion

Laquelle des deux phrases sonne mieux?

L'animal que j'ai choisi est l'ours.

L'animal que j'ai choisi, c'est l'ours.

J'ai remarqué qu'en français, on a tendance à dire virgule + c'est au lieu de juste utiliser le verbe être. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la raison pour cela?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont bonnes, la seconde insiste sur le choix fait.


----------



## coriandremélisse

Re-bonjour, 
Quelle est la formule correcte en français? Ou si les deux sont possibles, la plus courante? Voici la phrase en question: "Je voudrais partir à l'étranger pour deux raisons. La première *(, c')*est que je veux améliorer mon CV". Dans ce genre de phrases faut-il mettre "est que + phrase" ou ", c'est que + phrase"?
Merci encore pour votre apport


----------



## dgsavoie

Pour un écrit un peu formel, je choisirai plutôt la formulation suivante : "La première est ma volonté d'améliorer mon CV."
Les deux autres formulations sont utilisables (celle sans le "c' " est un peu plus estétique) mais peu appropriées pour un écrit comme une lettre de motivation.


----------



## af1102

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours perplexe par rapport à l'usage d'_être_ avec noms aux articles indéfinis. Par example, je veux pouvoir dire: _Un homme qui a les yeux verts *est* *un* homme aux yeux verts_.  Est-ce que c'est possible? Ou dois-je dire _Un homme qui a les yeux verts *c'est un* homme aux yeux verts_. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer (ou me confirmer) ce qui est correct et pourquoi? J'avais toujours l'impression qu'on ne peut pas dire _*est un *_tout joint comme ça, et c'est ce qui me rend incertain en ce moment.

Merci!


----------



## dgsavoie

_Un homme qui a les yeux verts *est* *un* homme aux yeux verts_. 
_Un homme qui a les yeux verts *c'est un* homme aux yeux verts_. même si on peut se dire à l'oral parfois.

Le sujet du verbe être est "un homme qui a les yeux verts". Il est donc inutile de rajouter le "c'" puisque cela rajout un deuxième sujet. On peut dire soit "un homme qui a lest yeux verts est un homme aux yeux verts" soit "c'est un homme aux yeux verts".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais pas que la seconde solution soit incorrecte, pour autant que l'on ajoute une virgule.

_Un homme qui a les yeux verts *est* un homme aux yeux verts._ 
_Un homme qui a les yeux verts*, c'est* un homme aux yeux verts._  (familier)

Belle lapalissade en passant !


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Salut!

Peux-je utiliser toujours la construction "<qqch>, c'est <predicative>" (eg "La clé, c'est la préparation" au lieu de "La clé est la préparation") pour mettre l'accent sur le sujet?

D'autres exemples:
- Mon pére, c'est l'homme qui m'a le plus  aidé dans ma vie.
- La maison que je viens d'acheter, c'est la réalisation d'un rêve.
- Ce bâtiment, c'est le plus haut du monde.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Yendred

Exactement. Cela met en relief le sujet. C'est a priori toujours possible.

Cependant, dans le cas de votre troisième exemple, cela parait inutile, car on semble plutôt avoir envie d'insister non pas sur le sujet (_ce bâtiment_) mais sur le fait qu'il est _le plus haut du monde_.
Le sujet de la phrase n'est pas précisé assez explicitement pour mériter une emphase.
On dirait simplement : _Ce bâtiment est le plus haut du monde _

En revanche, on pourrait dire par exemple avec un sujet plus spécifique :
_Ce bâtiment que tu vois au loin, c'est le plus haut du monde._


----------



## tartopom

Pour moi, les trois phrases que tu proposes, Alan, sont parfaites.

Au fait *Puis*-je* toujours* utiliser ....


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le présentatif _c'est_ est toujours possible, il n'est stylistiquement pas forcément le bienvenu dans tous les cas. Je préférerais ainsi ne pas l'employer dans le premier des « autres exemples » et surtout dans le troisième en effet.

On notera par ailleurs que la phrase initiale sans présentatif gagnerait à être « inversée » :

_La clef, *c'est* la préparation = La clef *est* la préparation / La préparation *est* la clef_



Alan Evangelista said:


> la construction "<qqch>, c'est <predicative>"


En français, on parle d'*attribut*.


----------

